
Show HN: Pibox = Whatsapp and Dropbox and Secret Sauce and 1000 GB - iSoul2007
Hi HN!
A few days ago I realised my own project Pibox. I believe that it is the easiest way to communicate and share large files in original quality. It`s messenger and cloud storage in one app. So you can send even 4k video on 150 GB from your GoPro or iPhone\Nexus without any problem.<p>We launched on 30th May and now get 8k users with 4.5 stars in Google Play<p>Now, everyone can get up to 1000 GB for free.<p>What about secret sauce you will ask? We are working on AI based smart assistant inside Pibox - HiPi. It`s:
1. One centralized Assistant to which you can connect any other services. No more 10000 bots in different chats! One HiPi to rule them all!
2. Natural speech to talk HiPi. No more strange commands like: &quot;#Nest &#x2F;open &amp; &#x2F;window&quot;
3. Rule your personal cloud with a power of the word. (Show me that photos from Egypt)
4. Use HiPi to chat smartly. (Reminders, Auto answer, check spelling, translate)
5. HiPi IoT integration. Control and automate your IoT or wearables in one app. Naturally. (Show me what is going in my House? Make temperature to 22)
6. Open API. How can you use HiPi to extend your service?<p>It`s our website: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pibox.com
It`s Android app: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=by.set.pibox
iOS will be in till 3-4 weeks.<p>That`s all. I`d be happy to hear your feddback
======
brudgers
Direct link: [https://pibox.com/#/](https://pibox.com/#/)

I thought I tried to try out the web version. I don't have a throw away phone
number, so I didn't sign up, so I didn't try it out.

My suggestion for facilitating feedback is to have a tour or a lower friction
signup even if that means reduced functionality or simulating parts of the
app. I mean, the landing page knew I was coming from Hacker News, so instead
of coding up a popup to tell me that [I already knew it], why not dump me into
something to play with?

Good luck.

~~~
iSoul2007
Holly dolly! You are right. I`ll do FB\Gmail login ASAP, so you can get inside
in 1-2 clicks. How can I forget about it((

~~~
brudgers
For feedback purposes, a Hacker News style signup is _my_ preference: name,
password and no verification.

Feedback facilitates product iteration. Lead magnets don't.

